# Custom harvesting and ash content?



## Cornstalker (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone consider ash content when buying or purchasing baled material? How can you tell how much dirt is in the bale?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You can burn it I suppose? Some folks here won't buy hay from flood plains due to silt (ash) content of the hay.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The feed tests I get have ash content.


----------



## Cornstalker (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone using something out in the field to give you ballpark guesses? Feed tests in the lab are great and accurate but was just wondering if there was something quick and dirty. Im trying not to buy dirt....or moisture for that matter.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You can take a walk around the field and look at equipment. If their tedder left marks in the ground all over and they used a style of wheel rake that bears heavy on the ground they will have a higher ash content than a proper tedder setting and other type of rake. Near gravel roads that are heavily travelled the ash content will be higher too.


----------



## Cornstalker (Jul 30, 2013)

Near the gravel roads makes sense, never thought of that one.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

One of the very few advantages for dropping the hay into a windrow is there will be less ash


----------

